# Tool "bottle"



## PpPete (25 Jul 2011)

I've recently bought one of these, the 750ml size.

If I pack it very carefully I can get in:
2 tubes, Multi-Tool, Tyre levers, CO2 cartridge & inflator, tiny PRK, latex gloves.

However - repacking it "on the road" if for example I've needed just the multi-tool out is real pain. And it's no good cutting down to a single tube, because then everything just rattles around.

A tool "bottle" which opened along it's length - maybe with a zip closure, instead of a screw-on lid, would be much more easier to use in practice. Does anyone know of one?

Does anyone have another solution?


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2011)

http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/survivaltoolwedge2

I usually want to put all the water I can in the bottle cages. This little thing carries all the tools I need, plus 2 tubes, with room for a small phone and some money. It also serves as a rest for my carradice.


----------



## 2Loose (25 Jul 2011)

What about packing the stuff in the bottle in a fluffy (or cloth ) pencil case before putting it in the tool bottle? It would keep your tools together but seperate from the tube and potentiually stop any rattling.


----------



## PpPete (25 Jul 2011)

srw said:


> http://www.topeak.co...vivaltoolwedge2
> 
> I usually want to put all the water I can in the bottle cages. This little thing carries all the tools I need, plus 2 tubes, with room for a small phone and some money. It also serves as a rest for my carradice.



Ah - my saddle wedge bag gets used for rain jacket / gilet / arm & leg warmers / first aid kit / lights if I might be out late / spare batteries for the GPS - that kind of thing.

I avoid carrying drinks on both cages - one bottle is enough for about 50 miles as far as I am concerned, then I'll refill it at next café/feed stop/control, and make up any hydration deficit with lots of tea. 

Unless it's really really hot I want to use that second cage for the tubes/tools.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2011)

If you get to Lidl this Thursday, you can pick up a wedge bag with multitool and puncture kit for one penny less than a fiver. See here....

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-B8EAC331-72041333/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_22839.htm


----------



## e-rider (25 Jul 2011)

I rushed out and bought two of these bottles a few years ago when they first arrived on the scene - I thought " they look great". After a couple of rattly rides and difficulty accessing stuff lost in the bottom, I gave up on them. They are now sitting in my shed collecting dust. 

Edit: note to self - list them on ebay tonight.


----------



## Melonfish (25 Jul 2011)

i've got a frame bag on mine, keep my tools, kit, spare buff, my rear light sometimes or snack bar and a spare inner.
my pump attaches to the side of my bottle cage.
its also padded on the bottom so you can use it as a shoulder rest when carrying your bike up stairs and the like.
i rather like it.

i did have many moons ago a bottle toolkit that had the works in it and actually looked like a bottle, it opened like you ask too, sadly it was an aldi special or something and i haven't seen them since.


----------



## PpPete (25 Jul 2011)

slowmotion said:


> If you get to Lidl this Thursday, you can pick up a wedge bag with multitool and puncture kit for one penny less than a fiver. See here....
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.u...index_22839.htm



On my tourer I use a wedgebag for tools and stuff - and a bar bag for all the other gubbins.

On the new "best bike" I am fighting hard to avoid putting a bar bag on it as it just spoils the look. A wedge bag is fine, but I need that space for other stuff ( I have several different sizes according to length of ride and potential variation in weather) hence wanting to use the bottle cage for the tubes and tools.

Something like one of those cylindrical pencil cases would be fine - but can't find one that is the required 73mm diameter.


----------



## ohnovino (25 Jul 2011)

I've considered getting a pound-shop water bottle, cutting a slit in it, filling it with tools then taping it back up. Should be easy enough to access on the road, and as long as you keep a small roll of tape in the bottle you can re-seal it again after using.


----------



## rualexander (25 Jul 2011)

This is what you might be looking for? Availability may be a problem though as some places have it marked as discontinued.

Alternatively a Cage Rocket might be worth a look. It doesn't open all the way along its length but if packed carefully it might be better than the one you have.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2011)

ohnovino said:


> I've considered getting a pound-shop water bottle...



wonder how much one of those is? 

I use the same as you PpP - not had a problem with it, then again I haven't had to use it!


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2011)

I put a small pump and tube, phone, bananas/ cereal bars and gilet / jacket in my back jersey pockets and put my keys, p'ture repair kit multi tool (with tyre levers in a small wedge bag. A rear light is nearly always attached to that and if I'm going out in the evening I may also put a cateye EL410 front light in my jersey to attach when needed. If I know I'm going for a prolonged cycle in the dark I'll put extra light on my bars and gilet. A lot of folk in my club use bottle like holders but I don't fancy it coming flying out when I hit a bump on a fast downhill.


----------



## PpPete (25 Jul 2011)

rualexander said:


> This is what you might be looking for? Availability may be a problem though as some places have it marked as discontinued.
> 
> Alternatively a Cage Rocket might be worth a look. It doesn't open all the way along its length but if packed carefully it might be better than the one you have.



The Cage Rocket wont work for me - because my Tacx Tao bottle cages are on the "incompatible" list.
The Trex Softshell pack looks just the ticket though - Thanks for that. I will hope to find stock somewhere.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Jul 2011)

If you can put up with it being brown and yellow, Morrison's Value Hot Chocolate tubs fit (many) bottle cages and have a nice wide top.


----------



## Norm (25 Jul 2011)

I use one of these, with some foam I scavenged out of packing material.

Ah... just noticed that's the same as the OP. Typically, I checked all the other links first.  

Then I'll amend it to say that I also use the Pro Bike bottle, but I have a large-ish piece of foam which I stuff into the top which stops all the rattling.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jul 2011)

I often use one of the Trek 'bottles', and it works well, but IME it is much better to use a saddlepack for tools, tubes etc, and the 'bottle' for phone, wallet, energy bar/s, keys etc. If on a longer ride I need two bottles, I use jersey pockets for waterproof, arm warmers etc. (I dont like carrying anything too hard or solid in the jersey - just in case). Muji sell a 'tarpaulin' pencil case that works quite well , but needs a strap (I use a toeclip strap) to keep it secure in the bottlecage. You can always carry a waterproof, or jacket, just rolled up in a cage, again with a strap to keep it safe. A 'Tribag' behind the stem is handy for wallet, phone, keys and energy bar, and you can also get double ones that hang over the top tube if you need more storage


----------



## PpPete (26 Jul 2011)

PpPete said:


> The Trex Softshell pack looks just the ticket though - Thanks for that. I will hope to find stock somewhere.



Bugger - completely unavailable. Looks like it will have to be a DIY solution.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jul 2011)

PpPete said:


> Bugger - completely unavailable. Looks like it will have to be a DIY solution.



That's a shame! Here is the Muji pen case Muji - the one I have is 20cm long and 7.5 cm diameter (large I assume). Could do with being slightly wider to be firm in the bottle cage. Also flexible, so needs to be full to pad it out. As I said, I use a strap to keep it secure. Fairly water resistant - except for the zip.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jul 2011)

- just checked the dimensions of the Trek 'bottle', and it is virtually the same - 20 cm long and just a couple of mm wider, but being more or less rigid it is more secure in the cage. The zip is just a standard fabric one too, so not much better weather-proofed than the pen case.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jul 2011)

Hi PpPete
I use the same bottle with typically(depends on the ride), on FNRttC + back I took:

1 Tube (sometimes 2 depends on short or *long-valve* and lightweight or *heavy duty*).
Rema TT touring P* repair kit
Topeak hexus multitool- has tyre levers
Nitrate spray (meds, about the same size as a co2 bottle
Tyre boot
Oat bar
Tie wraps - assorted
Couple dextrosols (for replenishing bottle)
Small tin Vaseline
Freshwipes/wetwipes - stolen/collected from various flights - Aeroflot in this case!
CTC membership card

I find the wet-wipe thingies qiuite good for stopping the rattles, otherwise a bit of kitchen roll works wonders.

I like the bottle as it keeps the weightier tools low down rather than flailing around under the saddle. My medium saddle-pack I keep my waterproof in. I've recently become a fan of the Topeak Tri-packs which sit on the top-tube near the stem. Great for nibbles, Blackberry, notes etc.
If I need another spare tube I'll pack it in my pocket or strap it to the bike.


----------



## PpPete (26 Jul 2011)

It's not as if I'm short of stuff to put in the "bottle" to stop it all rattling... I know exactly what I want in there, and it all fits.... It's just a complete pain to get it all out and back in again.

I've now found an old wide neck SIS bottle which was discarded cos the washer in the lid was missing and it leaked. It has now been sliced neatly lengthwise. Need to find a suitable bit of fabric to glue on as a "hinge", a zip which can go on the "opening" side, and a bit of plastic to reinforce the base and stop stuff sliding out the bottom. I already have some stick-on foam to pad the inside, and stop stuff rattling. I'm not to worried about waterproofness, as everything goes in zip-loc bags anyway.


----------



## e-rider (26 Jul 2011)

tundragumski said:


> I rushed out and bought two of these bottles a few years ago when they first arrived on the scene - I thought " they look great". After a couple of rattly rides and difficulty accessing stuff lost in the bottom, I gave up on them. They are now sitting in my shed collecting dust.
> 
> Edit: note to self - list them on ebay tonight.



now listed if anyone is interested


----------



## kittyflin (5 Aug 2011)

i get a tube ,micro pump,tyre levers and patches into a normal standard water bottle,plenty for any ride,


----------

